# You will not believe this..



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

You need it repaired properly or it will rust. Not going to be an easy fix as it's your rocker panel. 

Whoever did that should be fired for not admitting it. Next time it could be a customer's vehicle.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Is it an RS? hard to tell from the pic if that is a ground effect or the rocker panel. If it is plastic it should come off, if it is metal you are SOL and need it repaired.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Ouch, that sucks. Definitely going to need a repair.


----------



## tmlferguson (Mar 28, 2013)

Is there no surveillance in the bay?
Sucks that some @$$ woukd do that and not admit to it...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Bduffey73?
If this is a R/S those are plastic covers....replaceable, but..........better get them pulled to see the rocker panel they cover.
The plastic covers spring back...the metal behind them doesn't and it may be crunched back there.
If the rockers are crunched, all you have to do is seal any paint cranks before replacing the R/S covers.

Rob


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

No it's not an RS. And this wasn't at a shop it's inside my pole barn. It was a family member who did it. It's really frustrating especially when just a couple days ago my grandfather backed into the door. Maybe I should place road cones all around the car and caution tape when I park it. I'm sure this is gonna cost some Benjamin's. putting the DA project on hold. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Well....grampa punching the door......I'm confident he didn't do that on purpose.

Damaging the car to get the jackstands......now thats a family member that needs a attitude adjustment.

Rob


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a very similar dent on my passenger side rocker panel. A tech told me that in order to fix it the drill 3-4 holes into the rocker to attach rivets and then literally pull the metal back into place, patching up the holes and paint matching them with the rest of the car.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> I have a very similar dent on my passenger side rocker panel. A tech told me that in order to fix it the drill 3-4 holes into the rocker to attach rivets and then literally pull the metal back into place, patching up the holes and paint matching them with the rest of the car.


Did he happen to mention the cost?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

Robby said:


> Well....grampa punching the door......I'm confident he didn't do that on purpose.
> 
> Damaging the car to get the jackstands......now thats a family member that needs a attitude adjustment.
> 
> Rob


Ya. I am a tractor/trailer mechanic and I now work out of a service truck so all my tools stay at home. Which is a halfway decent amount. So people in my family come and go as they please with them. I never had a problem with it but after this my garage and tools are going on lockdown. It's completely uncalled for. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

